# Gleiter oder Verdränger



## kqmax (21. März 2003)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte mir mittelfristig ein Boot zum Angeln in der Ostsee zulegen, bin mir aber noch nicht ganz schlüssig, ob Verdränger oder Gleiter  ;+ .
Ich tendiere ja eher zu nem Verdränger, aus Kostengründen (Verbrauch, Motor wg. weniger Leistung billiger) und besserer Kursstabilität beim Schleppen. Allerdings waren alle Angel- und Trollingboote, die ich bisher gesehen habe Gleiter mit zum Teil sehr üppiger Motorisierung  :q .
Ist denn die Entfernung von den Slipanlagen zu den guten Angelstellen so groß, dass man mit dem Verdränger zu lange unterwegs wäre  #u ?
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand da seine Erfahrungen/Meinung mitteilen könnte.
Vorgestellt hatte ich mir übrigens so was in der Art: 
(hoffe, dass das mit dem Bild Klappt)
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus, Alexander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2003)

Gleiter brauchen für das gleiche &quot;Bootsgewicht&quot; ca- 10 mal mehr Leistung als Verdränger, dafür ist man etnsprechend schneller.
Bei Verdrängern liegt die maximale Geschwindigkeit ungefähr bei der theoretischen Rumpfgeschwindigkeit (die Formel war glaube ich: Wurzel aus der Länge in der Wasserline mal 2 ist gleich Geschwindigkeit in Knoten oder so ähnlich)und ist auch mit noch so viel PS nicht zu steigern, da sich das Heck &quot;festaugt&quot;.
Ein Gleiter überwindet quasi die eigene Bugwelle, auf der er dann gleiten kann, dadurch sind je nach Rumpfform und Motorisierung Gechwindigkeiten über 50 Knoten möglich.

Bei einem Verdränger ist daher die wirtschaftlichste Fahrt immer die kleinste Drehzahl, während man sie einem Gleiter meist im unteren Drittel echter Gleitfahrt findet, da hier dann der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs die steigende Drehzahl übersteigt und so mehr Meilen pro Stunde möglich sind.

Bedingt durch die unterschiedliche Form sind Gleiter anfangsstabiler, die Verdänger haben eine größere dynamische Stabilität.

Oder andersrum: Gleiter fangen nicht so schnell zu rollen an, ab nem gewissen Punkt kippen sie schneller (dürfte unter normnalen Umständen aber von einem &quot;hobbyskipper&quot; nicht erreicht werden) während Verdränger zwar schneller rollen, aber mit zunehmendeer Rollbewegung eher stabiler werden.

Außerdem lassen sich Gleiter in Verdrängerfahrt (schleppen) schlechter manövrieren, weil sie auf Grund der Rumpfform oft zum Gieren in Langsamfahrt neigen.

Was für einen Bootstyp Du Dir kaufen willst, hängt auch vom bevorzugten Revier ab, wei weit Du raus willts und mit wieviel Personen Du unterwegs sein willst.

Ein &quot;kleiner Verdränger&quot; hat auf Grund der kleinen &quot;Rumpfwasserlinie&quot; immer eine relativ geringe Geschwindigkeit.

Und es ist auch von der Sicheheit her zu beachten, dass es schon ein Unterschied ist, ob man von Burgstiefe mit nem Gleiter knapp 20 Minuten bis Staberhuk braucht oder mit nem kleinen Verdränger ne Stunde.

Dazu gibts also viele Aspekte zu beachten, hoffe Dir etwas weitergeholfen zu haben.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. März 2003)

Ein paar Ergänzungen vielleicht noch von mir:
Von einem Verdränger würde ich, wie mein Vorposter eigentlich schon begründet hat, die Finger lassen. Für kleine Boot ist Geschwindigkeit eben auch Sicherheit. Ich hatte vor zwei Wochen eine gemeine Rückfahrt: Ich hatte mehr
als 6 Knoten Gegenströmung und mehr als 8 Meilen zu fahren.
Die Dunkelheit kam....Ich habs in 1 1/4 Stunden geschafft.
Mit einem kleinen Verdränger hättest du min. 4 Stunden gebraucht!
Eine weitere Geschichte: So Hochbordig wie es geht! Das Modell welches du da auf dem Bild hast, würde ich heute nie
mehr kaufen. Wenn du hinten sitzt und etwas mehr Wind geht,
läuft dir die Welle da rein.
Tiefes V bedeutet gutes und weiches einsetzen gegen die Wellen. Diese Boote - alle Boote in V-Form- neigen sich zur
Seite bzw. legen sich beim seitlichen Hinauslehnen voll auf
dieses V.
Achte darauf, das dir das Boot nicht mit Staukisten zugenagelt wurde. Die Bordwände sollten zugänglich sein und
du solltest eine Abstützhöhe über dem Knie erreichen - wenn du direkt an der Bordwand stehst. Man kann diese Kisten auch in der Regel nicht mehr mehr raussägen. Sie sind statisch dann voll eingeplant.


----------



## kqmax (21. März 2003)

Hallo Thomas,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, aber sie hilft mir leider nur bedingt weiter. Die theoretischen Unterschiede sind mir schon klar (bin Schffbaustudent), was mich aber im speziellen interessiert ist, warum benutzen so viele Angler Gleiter? Ich sehe die Vorteile eher auf der Seite der Verdränger. Was würdest du denn sagen, was ist die typische Entfernung Slipanlage-Angelplatz? Sind die Entfernungen doch so groß, das die Fahrzeiten mit dem Verdränger unverhältbismässig lang wären? Für mich käme übrigens der Bereich der Neustädter Bucht in Frage.
Grüsse, Alexander.


----------



## kqmax (21. März 2003)

@Dolfin; OK, das mit der Gegenströmung ist natürlich nen echtes Argument. Ich habe in der Neustädter Bucht übrigens mal mit nem Leihboot mit 5PS AB geangelt und war ganz zufrieden damit. Bin natürlich nicht so weit von der Küste weg und war auch ruhige See. Habe das Ganze sehr ruhig und vorsichtig angehen lassen. Aber es kann natürlich sein, das einem das nach einiger Zeit mit eigenem Boot nicht mehr reicht und man weiter raus will und dann ist ein schnelleres Vorwärtskommen natürlich schon ein echter Sicherheitsfaktor.
Ist echt schwer zu entscheiden, denn der Kostenunterschied zwischen nem 10 PS AB und sagen wir mal 30 PS (die man schon braucht um das Boot mit mir in&acute;s gleiten zu bringen   ) ist schon gross.


----------



## Nordlicht (21. März 2003)

also ich fahre dieses boot hier im anhang. das teil wiegt 300 kg und ist ein altes segelboot mit etwas blei im grund. wenn ich die wellen von rechts oder links bekomme rollt es teilweise doch recht heftig aber dafür ist es bei 4-5 bft kein grosses problem gegenan zu fahren.
ich habe einen 10 ps aussenborder dahinter und fahre bei ruhigem wetter ca. 7,5 kn damit. wenn ich mal slippen muss tue ich das in burgtiefe wo ich, wenn ich allein bin 15 min. brauche um das boot zu slippen und den wagen fachgerecht zu parken. ich bin vollauf mit dem teil zufrieden obwohl....jedes boot ist immer eine meter zu kurz  :q
du solltest dir evtl. mal von jeder sorte ein boot leihen und dann selber vom gefühl her entscheiden.


----------



## kqmax (21. März 2003)

@Nordlich: leider kann ich Dein Bild nicht anschauen, ich krieg da immer nen Zeichenkauderwelsch, hmpf. Das mit dem leihen hab ich auch schon angedacht. Das Problem ist halt nur, ich bin halt (noch) nicht so der grosse Seefahrer. Mich versetzt momentan noch jedes Boot in einen Zustand höchster Glücksseligkeit, aber die Frage ist ob das nach nem halben Jahr immer noch so ist, oder ich mir dann sage hätte ich damals nur... .Wie gesagt, mit der 5PS Möhre hat&acute;s mir auch tierisch Spass gemacht. Andererseits bin ich auch mal nen Spobo mit 135 PS IB gefahren, dass ist natürlich richtig geil. Bloss da scheue ich eben die Kostenseite (ich geb&acute;s zu, ich kann&acute;s mir einfach nicht leisten) :c .


----------



## kqmax (21. März 2003)

So hat jetzt geklappt mit dem bildanschauen, lag an meinem Opera-Browser. Sieht gut aus, Dein Boot, sowas hatte mir auch vorgeschwebt.


----------



## Klausi (21. März 2003)

Da bin ich schon auf die nächsten Antworten gespannt. Da ich mir in diesen Jahr auch noch ein Boot zulegen werde. Ich werde die Sache hier verfolgen :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. März 2003)

Kleineres Boot, leicht zu slippen: Gleiter
Größeres Boot, fester Liegeplatz, mehr Komfort: Verdränger
Das wäre so grundsätzlich mein Rat. 

Wer flexibel sein will, wird um ein kleines Boot, dann auf Grund der geringen Wasserlinienlänge als Gleiter, kaum rumkommen oder nur ufernah, so als Bellyboatrersatz, damit fischen können.

So ab 7,5 m Länge Länge kann man auf der Ostsee dann langsam einen Verdränger in Betracht ziehen. Damit kann man auch mal bei Schietwetter (kein Sturm!!) zwar langsam aber raltiv sicher zurückkommen. 

PS: Wenn Du schon Bootsbaustudent bist: Wie war denn nochmal die genaue Formel für die Rumpfgeschwindigkeit, das habe ich mal vor Jahren in ner Boostzeitung gelesen, aber dumerweise nicht aufgeschrieben. Wäre Dir echt dankbar, wenn Du das rauskriegen könntest. Muß irgendwas mit der Froudezahl?? zu tun haben.


----------



## C.K. (21. März 2003)

!!!!Natürlich ein Gleiter!!!!!  :l 

Ich besitze selber so ein Teil und Geschwindigkeit auf dem Wasser ist einfach ge....l!!!!!! :q  :q  :q  Hat einfach einen immensen Spaßfaktor wenn Du mal nicht angelst!!! :q  :g


----------



## Nordlicht (21. März 2003)

es ist ja auch alles ne sache des geldes oder ? ich habe jetzt das kleine 5 meter boot mit 10 ps an einem kostenfreiem platz liegen wo nur boote bis zu dieser grösse geduldet werden, alles was grösser ist muss in den yachthafen. ich brauche von dort mit meinem boot bis nach staberhuk zur untiefentonne ca. eine stunde oder bis unter die sund-brücke ca. 35 min. da brauche ich keinen flitzer denn ich habe es nicht so eilig wie die leute die nur am wochenende aufs wasser kommen da ich ja vorort bin und fast jeden tag raus kann.
ausserdem sind die spritkosten für die grösseren motoren ja auch nicht ganz ohne oder ? mein 10 ps tohatsu braucht ca. 5 liter die stunde bei vollgas.
stecke mal dein gebiet ab wo du fischen willst wenn du natürlich von neustadt nach st`huk fahren oder zur tonne 5 fahren willst wirst du mit einem 10 ps boot sicherlich keine freude haben. bei mir hat der anschaffungsfaktor auch eine grosse rolle gespielt, ich habe dieses boot damals komplett mit anker, rudern 5 ps mercury und strassentrailer für 2000 dm bekommen, da konnte ich nicht dran vorbei.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. März 2003)

Auf alle Fälle nen Gleiter im verhältnis brauchen die auch nicht mehr sprit als Verdränger.Hatte selber ein Shettland Boot mit 140Ps AB habs leider aus Gesundheitlichen Gründen verkaufen müssen. Bei ca 50kmh (Höchstgeschwindigkeit ca 80kmh) 20 Liter in der Stunde wennst mit nem Verdränger die gleiche Strecke fahren willst brauchst mit sicherheit nicht viel weniger. Ging ab wie die Hölle das Ding siehe Foto.


----------



## Lenzibald (21. März 2003)

Noch eins. Übrigens der Glatzkopf bin ich.


----------



## Nordlicht (21. März 2003)

wo wir hier grad mal bei gleiten oder nicht gleiten sind....hat mal einer von euch so eine flosse am aussenborder gehabt die man über der schraube anbringt damit das boot mit der nase etwas runter geht ? ich überlege die ganze zeit hin und her ob ich mir mal so ein teil zulege, die dinger gibts bei compass für 20 € oder bei awn für 30 €. gibt es da evtl. noch unterschiede ??


----------



## Lenzibald (21. März 2003)

Spar dir die Kohle bringt überhaupt nichts. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich son Teil gekauft is voll für die Katz mehr spritverbrauch und weniger Endgeschwindigkeit das hats gebracht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. März 2003)

Du solltest auch bei deinen Überlegungen etwas anderes berücksichtigen: Den Markt!
Man investiert und investiert und irgendwann will man sich verändern. Wenn du dann neben dem Markt liegst, wirst du all das nicht mehr verkaufen können. Im Anhang mein Boot.
Ich stehe immer noch zu meiner Entscheidung, genau diesen Bootstyp gekauft zu haben. Er ist einfach praktisch. Mittlerweile hat das Boot 60 PS Hauptmaschine, 6PS Viertakter zu Schleppen, Downrigger, Planermast, Echolot, GPS mit Kartenplotter, Ladegeräte, 2 Batterien usw., usw.....
Nun sind aber meine beiden Bengels groß und es wird etwas eng. Das Boot zu verkaufen - zu einem angemesssenen Preis -
ist schwierig.
Schau dir mal die Inserate an! 6m, Viertakter, bitte schick und nicht zu alt. Wenn sie es dann noch bringen - natürlich auf zugelassenem Trailer, bis max. 3500 Euro!


----------



## Klausi (22. März 2003)

Der Preis hört sich ja wirklich gut an. Schade das wir erst im Spätsommer zuschlagen können. Wie läßt sich so ein großes Boot überhaupt Slippen . An wilden Stränden wird das wohl nicht gehen ?


----------



## alfnie (22. März 2003)

Hatte mich nach langem Hin & Her auch auf einen Gleiter
geeinigt. Bei friedlicher Wasseroberfläche bin ich damit
natürlich x mal fixer, wie die Dickschiffe. Aber, so wie es zB heute morgen hier auf dem Fjord war, plötzlich Windstärke 4-5 und dann seitlich auf den Wellen unterwegs, da traute ich mich nicht mehr als 1/4 der möglichen Drehzahlen zu machen, weil mir da schon alles im Boot durcheinanderflog, obwohl die Kiste umbei 5oo kg wiegt und 1 a liegt. Ob Verdränger oder Gleiter, die überwiegend vorherrschenden Wetterbedingungen im Einsatzgebiet sind
bestimmt mit einer der wichtigsten Entcheidungs-Faktoren. 

Wenn ich mal wieder zu Geld kommen sollte ... lege ich mir
ein Hansvik 600 oder 700 Combi mit kräftigem Yanmar-Diesel
zu  :k .


----------



## kqmax (22. März 2003)

@Thomas: Du meinst wahrscheinlich die Formel v=2,43*Wurzel(Länge Wasserlinie) [kn] ?
Das kommt daher, dass die Wellenlänge (Entfernung Wellenberg-Wellenberg) von der Geschwindigkeit abhängt. Die Formel für die Ausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit der Wellen ist die obige, nur setzt Du für Länge Wasserlinie gleich Lambda (ist die Wellenlänge). Wenn du jetzt auf Deinem Boot stehst und das Wellensystem betrachtest, wirst Du feststellen, dass sich das Wellensystem relativ zu dir nicht bewegt, die Wellen sich also mit der gleichen Geschwindigkeit bewegen wie Du. (Der Wellenöffnungswinkel beträgt übrigens 2*19,5°, der sogenannte Mach&acute;sche Kegel). Auf obige Formel ( die mit der Wellenausbreitungsgeschwindigkeit) bezogen bedeutet das, bei langsamer Fahrt hast du zwischen Bug und Heck mehrere kleine Wellen deren  Anzahl mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit abnimmt, bis Du bei Rumpfgeschwindigkeit nur noch an den Loten jeweils einen Wellenberg hast. Wirst Du jetzt noch schneller, beginnt das Boot zu vertrimmen, Du fährst also praktisch immer „Bergauf“und das Heck saugt sich fest. Hier beginnt die Widerstandskurve ganz steil anzusteigen. Wenn Du das Verhältnis aus v/Wurzel(L) bildest erhältst Du die relative Geschwindigkeit R. Ein Verdränger hört wie gesagt bei R=2,43 auf wirtschaftlich zu fahren, um diese Grenze aber trotzdem überschreiten zu können kannst du die Wasserlinie sozusagen virtuell verlängern: Durch einen Spiegel. Dadurch kann sich der hintere Wellenberg vom Boot lösen und es vertrimmt nicht mehr so stark. So sind trotzdem höhere Geschwindigkeiten möglich. (Bin in meiner BW-Zeit auf einem Schnellboot der 143 alpha Klasse  gefahren, das lief bei einer Rumpflänge von 50m 42kn R=5,9, obwohl kein Gleiter). Aber bei bei R=6,3 ist endgültig Schluss, jetzt brauchst du nen Gleiter! Der ersetzt durch seine Rumpfform einen Teil des benötigten statischen Auftriebs durch dynamischen, hebt sich also selbst teilweise aus dem Wasser und verringert so seinen Widerstand. Damit ist er in der Lage den Wellenberg raufzufahren und kann dann unvertrimmt auf der Wellenspitze (die er natürlich selbst erzeugt) fahren. Das ist jetzt wieder eine wirtschaftliche Fahrweise. 
Einschränkend zu dem ganzen muss ich sagen, dass ich Schiffbau mit Schwerpunkt Unterwassertechnik studiere und mir obige Thematik im ganzen Studium noch nicht begegnet ist. Da ich grad mitten im Prüfungsblock bin, hatte ich auch nicht richtig viel Zeit mich in das Thema einzulesen, aber ich habe mir Mühe gegeben. Wenn mich also jemand in einem oder mehreren Punkten korrigiert lasse ich mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren. 
So, mein Lob an alle, die es geschafft haben sich das bis hier durchzulesen! 
Bei weitergehenden Fragen kann ich auch gerne meine Prof. für Widerstand und Propulsion zu Rate ziehen, das ist ein ganz Netter.
Schönen Abend noch, Alexander #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2003)

:m Ja genau Alexander: Das wars!!!!!! :m 
 :m Herzlichen Dank. :m 
Man sammelt im Laufe der Jahre doch viel (Halb?)Wissen, da ist es immer gut wenn man solche Sachen mal wieder richtig nahegebracht bekommt.
Hoffe die vielen Postings zu Deiner Frage haben Dich auch etwas weiter gebracht??


----------



## Geier0815 (22. März 2003)

Hi kqmax,

da Du Student bist, nehme ich an das Du nicht alzuviel Geld ausgeben willst. Preistreibend ist immer der Motor. Wenn Du dir erstmal nur einen 10PS leisten kannst, nimm einen kleinen Verdränger, kannst Du dir 30PS+ leisten, nimm einen größeren Gleiter. Wir selber haben nur einen 8PS Motor und hatten ihn erst an einem 4m Gleiter dran der bis 50 PS ausgelegt war. Zum  :v  das Ganze, wir sind nur halbwegs in Fahrt gekommen wenn sich einer ganz Vorne auf den Bug gelegt hat. Desweiteren war das Ding beim Liegen zum Angeln böse kippelig also nicht wirklich schön. Jetzt haben wir einen 4,25m Verdränger, fährt mit dem Motor deutlich schneller und liegt wesentlich ruhiger im Wasser beim Angeln (Pilken). Solltest Du zwischen 10 und 30PS zuschlagen können nimm &acute;nen Halbgleiter ala Cresent o.ä. Achso noch ein Punkt: Verdränger mit kleinem Motor kriegst Du an der Küste auch immer wieder zu &acute;nem vernünftigen Preis verkauft!


----------



## felix181 (22. März 2003)

Dann geb ich halt, als begeisterter Bootsangler, meinen subjektiven Kommentar ab: Ich angle ausschliesslich auf grosse Fische (Thun und Schwertfisch - oder Hai) in der Adria bzw. angle auf Wels im Podelta. Da komm ich auch schon zu den Gründen, warum ich einen Gleiter habe. Die wären einerseits die Möglichkeit grosse Strecken in relativ kurzer Zeit zurückzulegen. Wenn Du bedenkst, dass ich zum Thunfisch angeln etwa 25 Sm auf´s Meer rausfahren muss, macht es schon einen Unterschied, ob Du dafür in eine Richtung eine oder drei Stunden benötigst. Da man ja auch wieder zuück muss, ist bei einem Verdränger der Angeltag hauptsächlich mit An-oder Abreise gefüllt. Ein weiterer Vorteil der Geschwindigkeit ist natürlich auch bei nahendem Schlechtwetter gegeben. Ausserdem will mein Sohn manchmal auch Wasserschifahren oder die Frau in ein Restaurant in der Lagune von Venedig - beides geht auch nur mit Gleiter. Eines steht aber auch fest: Der Treibstoffverbrauch ist bei einem Gleiter bestimmt höher. Ich habe da einen guten Kompromiss gefunden: Mein Gleiter wird von einem 120 PS Dieselmotor angetrieben - da ist der Verbrauch dann auch nicht allzu wild und kein wirkliches Kriterium. Allerdings kostet ein Diesel auch mehr, was sich nur wenn man soviel fährt wie ich amortisiert.
Fazit: Für mich hat ein Gleiter viel mehr Vorteile, aber letztlich muss das jeder nach seinem Bedarf entscheiden - eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe zum Schluss: Alle Big Game Angler verwenden weltweit zu 90% Gleiter. In meiner Marina an der Adria liegt kein Sportangelboot, dass Verdrängerbauweise hat.


----------



## Ralf aus Kiel (25. März 2003)

@Thomas
Die Formel ist 2,43 mal Wurzel aus LWL.

Grüße aus Kiel
Ralf


----------



## Mac Gill (25. März 2003)

@lenzibald:
im ersten Bild haste aber viel gefangen (oder Blei geladen)! :q  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Piwi (28. März 2003)

Moin, Moin
Wie wär´s mit einem Halbgleiter? Wir sind mit diesem Teil hier sehr zufrieden. Geht gut ab und verhält sich auch bei Windstärke 5 - 6 noch ganz ordentlich.

Gruß

Piwi


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. April 2003)

Vielleicht weiß einer von unserem neuen Partner "Boote" über dieeses Thema auch was zu sagen. 
Zum Forum gehts hier 
Ihr könnt ja bei Interesse diesen Thread mal bei denen aufmachen.


----------



## p-scout (10. April 2003)

*aus eigener Ostseeerfahrung Gleiter*

Hallo kqmax, 

ich stand vor 3 Jahren auch vor der Frage Gleiter oder Verdränger fürs Fischen auf der Ostsee und in den Fjorden Norwegens. Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe mich nach langem Abwägen für einen Gleiter entschieden (Beneteau Ombrine 500). 

Jetzt nach drei Jahren kann ich sagen die Entscheidung für einen Gleiter war richtig.

Gründe: 	leichteres Slippen, 
                weniger Gewicht, 
                Geschwindigkeit = Sicherheit (Unwetter)
                weniger Frust beim häufigen Wechseln der Angelplätze
                angenehmeres Fahren bei Wellengang(ab 6m    
                Rumpflänge)

Für die Ostsee empfehle ich:

Kajütboot mit Walkarround 6 x 2 m, AB von mind. 40 PS, 4-takt, Bordwand mind. bis mitte Oberschenkel, eingebaute Auftriebskörper.

Schreib mir, ich schicke dir dann Fotos, bin auch im Mai mit Boot auf Fehmarn, komm vorbei, ich zeige dir gerne worauf es ankommt.

Gruß

P-scout vom Mittelrhein


----------

